# Got beer!



## suboc (Feb 1, 2013)

I would like to say that I'm new to the forum and that I noticed this topic of beer today, I would like to give my not at all professional opinion on all the beers that I drink. I am a self proclaimed Aficionado of the hop and barley with over 300 different beers under my belt from all over the world (in the country of origin and the same beer in the USA). It is hard for me to remember all the unique flavors that all these beers have, so this will give me an opportunity to revisit all the tasty brews. As of right now my favorite beer is, Golden Monkey by Victory brewing company its a triple ale with around 9.5% alcohol. My least favorite is Arrogant Bastard ale from stone brewery. I'm a huge hop fan with the Dog fish head 90 minute IPA and other super hoppy beers but the bastard ale is lacking the floral notes of a really good IPA. I will be starting a new thread on the next beer  I drink with a review about the tasty carbonated god sent beverage that I love so much.



                     Mike


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 4, 2013)

suboc said:


> I would like to say that I'm new to the forum and that I noticed this topic of beer today, I would like to give my not at all professional opinion on all the beers that I drink. I am a self proclaimed Aficionado of the hop and barley with over 300 different beers under my belt from all over the world (in the country of origin and the same beer in the USA). It is hard for me to remember all the unique flavors that all these beers have, so this will give me an opportunity to revisit all the tasty brews. As of right now my favorite beer is, Golden Monkey by Victory brewing company its a triple ale with around 9.5% alcohol. My least favorite is Arrogant Bastard ale from stone brewery. I'm a huge hop fan with the Dog fish head 90 minute IPA and other super hoppy beers but the bastard ale is lacking the floral notes of a really good IPA. I will be starting a new thread on the next beer  I drink with a review about the tasty carbonated god sent beverage that I love so much.
> 
> Mike


I have to disagree on the Arrogant Bastard. One of my favorite beers. Actually all of the Bastards are great ales to me. Maybe its because your expecting it to be an IPA and in fact its an American Strong Ale not a straight IPA. But then beer taste like taste in everything is subjective.


----------



## diesel (Feb 5, 2013)

I had an Oaked strong ale last Sunday during the game.  Very nice.  I do agree on the 90 min beer by dog fish head.  They are always a good go to IPA.  Have you guys tried the breakenridge 471?  Also, a great IIPA.

my two cents. 

Aaron.  

suboc

I look forward to your threads on new beers..  keep 'em coming.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Feb 5, 2013)

If you like the 90 have you had the 120? I thought it was great but I know its very hoppy to a lot o people.


----------



## suboc (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey guys sorry i haven't had time to write anything up, since Ive discovered smoking my own bacon is the way to go that's what Ive been doing in what little spare time i have. With that said the only new beer that i have drunk since my first post is, Weihenstephaner Vitus.

Super tasty beer. Hazy yellow in appearance, The taste has some subtle fruity flavors almost apple and banana with a bread flavor on the end. It is a bit yeasty though but over all is very delicious and is my top Weizenbock. Weihenstephaner has been around for a long time

(est 1040) and they are the kings of wheat beer, you cant go wrong with any of the beers that they produce but Vitus if by far the best in my opinion.


----------



## cohiba (Apr 3, 2013)

Greetings from Oklahoma!!



I'm a Lone Star, Pabst, Guiness, and Boddington drinker!!!  Here in Oklahoma you have to buy these in the liquor store because of them being higher than 3.2 alcohol level.



Lately I've been branching out....Duvel/Chimay Belgian beer.



                                                   American Craft:


                                                 Left Hand Milk Stout


                                                 Moose Drool Brown Ale


                                                 Rogue Dead Guy Ale


                                                 Choc-Oklahoma Beer


                                                 Ommegang



                                              **These I've had when I use to run around


                                              Santa Fe,NM and the Four Corners Area**


                                                   Santa Fe-Pale Ale


                                                   Sierra Neveda



                                              **I want to try Dogfish Head, but not available


                                                in Oklahoma** Plus many others!!


----------



## goingcamping (Apr 3, 2013)

I've not had most of the beers mentioned in this post...I tend to stick with a few select breweries for a short period, then move on.

One I've tried recently is the Kona Brewery KOKO Brown ale...just the right amount of sweet!












KONA_KB_pour.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Apr 3, 2013






My favorite of all time is Fat Tire from New Belgium Brewery out of Ft. Collins. (one of the first Micro-brews I tried 20 years ago...not much better out there IMO...there are others that are as good; however?!)












beer_ft_prod.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Apr 3, 2013






Some of my favorite type of beers are Browns (Moose Drool is a good one!), Amber Ales and Milk Stouts. I can enjoy 1 or 2 IPA's, but after that, it over-powers my pallet. Lagers can be refreshing in the right setting (at the lake in the hot sun). Hefewizens are yummy  (Paulaner's one of the best).












paulaner-hefe-weizen_bg1.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Apr 3, 2013






Look forward to reading your reports and drinking some of the good stuff!

~Brett


----------



## hooligan8403 (Apr 4, 2013)

If you like the kona koko brown check out the Pipeline porter. another good one from kona.


----------



## suboc (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok here is the latest beer that I tryed..






I have to say The bottle and the lable was super appealing. "At about $14 per bottle it better be good" I said. Wrong I was. I got no Banana flavour, a hint of peanut butter, and a huge bitter chocolate taste. It reminded me of making the mistake of finding my moms bakers chocolate when I was a kid and eatting a huge spoonfull, YAAKKK. I will say it did bring back memories and that was all it did for me.


----------



## seenred (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like a nice find on the Koko brown.  I'm a fan of Fat Tire too.

Red


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

Huge fan of the Dogfish 90 minute but they stopped selling to Indiana!   Ugh


----------



## timberjet (Apr 20, 2013)

I live in south eastern Washington state. We here are known for wine mostly but there are many very very good craft beers. Most would be hard to get out of area but that is going to change soon if our state passes a huge beer tax that is on the table. Well that said I live across the street from Laht Neppur Brewery in Waitsburg Washington and must say they have an outstanding selection of craft beers. If you can get ahold of some try it out. I like the oatmeal stout that they make and A peach ale that is to die for. We have dry land farm wheat and barley here that is top of the line. I am talking 120 bushel wheat, no irrigation. All the hops are grown just east of here as well. Give it a shot if you come across any. Or maybe I could send some out.Anyway happy smoking and Beer tasting. tim


----------



## suboc (Apr 21, 2013)

timberjet said:


> I live in south eastern Washington state. We here are known for wine mostly but there are many very very good craft beers. Most would be hard to get out of area but that is going to change soon if our state passes a huge beer tax that is on the table. Well that said I live across the street from Laht Neppur Brewery in Waitsburg Washington and must say they have an outstanding selection of craft beers. If you can get ahold of some try it out. I like the oatmeal stout that they make and A peach ale that is to die for. We have dry land farm wheat and barley here that is top of the line. I am talking 120 bushel wheat, no irrigation. All the hops are grown just east of here as well. Give it a shot if you come across any. Or maybe I could send some out.Anyway happy smoking and Beer tasting. tim


Sounds interesting. I will have to keep an eye out for some, but I doubt they sell it here in Dallas. For some reason alot of people I know dont like the fruit beers but I love them. I see they make a strawberry cream ale, that looks very interesting.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes that strawberry ale is excellent. You might email them if you wanted some samples. They just started ramping up bottling for sale abroad. They are wonderful people and beer enthusiasts extrordinare.


----------



## matt savage (May 10, 2013)

All of those Rogue Voodoo beers are awful.  The one before the doughnut one was a bacon beer and it was not good.


----------

